# Friday Watch!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive not been taking this off much since I got it and put it on the RLT Brown Flieger - Flags in background are to celebrate Australia Day... twas a good party!











Apologies for the quality - twas my cameraphone!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The quality of my first post forced me to do something so heres a slightly better pic...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I will be wearing this all day today.










This is the frst watch I bought from Roy over two years ago.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Still Landmaster today


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This favorite for me.

*Tissot Tissonic F300 (ESA 9162) hummer*


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hawkey,





















love the tissot

jon, your phone piccies are better than my camera piccies





















.btw,very nice camy

hakim, i still love your LM but still would rather have the weight of stainless steel









joolz,that's really unusual, nice but unusual









i've got the citizen eco-drive on (freebie from rich,cheers rich









best regards, john.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad you had a good day JonW









Still wearing my latest arrival a Croton dialled Valjoux 7736 chronograph


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> my latest arrival












You got that weeks ago John!

Still saving for a sofa?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > my latest arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won it weeks ago Jason; it came via stagecoach from California







only just arrived


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I see, Ok let you off


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Zeno Explorer, ETA powered:










Sorry, even by my standards this is a particularly poor picture, but I do find these a bugger to photograph!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Still the SMP


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Going with RT today










Cheers Mal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Prospex 300m on its new H-E-A-V-Y bracelet


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

A bit boring I know but I am wearing










Love the look of Roy's new chrono unfortunately I think it may be a bit too large for my puny little 7" wrist!!

Would be very tempted to go for jonw's RLT 17 @ Â£200 but way tooooo big @ 43mm


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

This for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These so far







......

Left...

*Seiko-Yao 5, 21 Jewel 7S26A.*


















Right...

*Kronos Pseudo-Ruhla, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2*


















Not sure what later


----------



## petetherig (Nov 11, 2005)

Thought I'd go plastic today.










Benrus MIL-W-46374A from 1975. I've not looked inside, but I believe it's powered by a 7 jewel Benrus GL1L3 movement.

Pete


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

> jonw's RLT 17 @ Â£200 but way tooooo big @ 43mm


Wake up soon ................the 17 is in fact 40mm but sadly may be too big (bulky) anyway.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> jon, your phone piccies are better than my camera piccies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, for some reason the phone has terrible colour definition... guess its a cheapo CCD. The Camy was Pauls and i love it, the dark red in the dial is amazing along with the very 70s hands, who needs a modern Diesel rep when the originals are so damn good!



JoT said:


> Glad you had a good day JonW


cheers mate! I should really say something Aussie but I wont!











jasonm said:


> Prospex 300m on its new H-E-A-V-Y bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh now that does look good - whats the braclet like say compared to the Seiko Italian Chrono / monster quality as Im very tempted to get one... Ive got an Italian chrono coming for my Tuna but feel it will need the Bry treatment to get it to match as they are shiny from new... sigh... will prob be cheaper for me to just buy one like yours and use the italian chrono elsewhere...











Bareges said:


> > jonw's RLT 17 @ Â£200 but way tooooo big @ 43mm
> 
> 
> Wake up soon ................the 17 is in fact 40mm but sadly may be too big (bulky) anyway.
> ...


The 17 is very comfortable to wear and fine on small wrist - I read an article that these days everyone is wearing bigger and bigger watches and they said the average is 44mm now... i find that hard to believe, 40-41mm would be believeable.

I will miss the back of the 17 the most when it sells... its not often you keep turing a watch over to look at the back as much as you do with a 17!

Jon.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had two watches arrive today - my old Seiko Alpinist has returned to the fold (thanks Tom







) and the Zeno Explorer I bought off Dave ME arrived at the same time too.

I'm wearing the Explorer on a bond nato strap today. It's a great combination but I've not had chance to photograph it yet (I'll try and take some tomorrow). Anyway here's Dave's photo (hope he doesn't mind me using it







)


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Wademan. Its rather large.

D.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pm sent Jon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Jase!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

This one today...










Thanks

deano


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wearing my new arrival


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I've had two watches arrive today - my old Seiko Alpinist has returned to the fold (thanks Tom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No probs, glad it arrived OK!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice to see that one again Roger


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Wearing my new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Super O Paul Congrats









Cheers Mal


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Prospex 300m on its new H-E-A-V-Y bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Combo Jase

Love the bracelet (Where From?)

Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Inspired by Jason`s Prospex I`ve decided to go *Heavy Metal *quartz this afternoon









On the left....

*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*


















and the right....

*Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive Chronograph*


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

JonW said:


> Ive not been taking this off much since I got it and put it on the RLT Brown Flieger - Flags in background are to celebrate Australia Day... twas a good party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not bad at all for a phone....What's the model?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> and the right....
> 
> *Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive Chronograph*
> 
> ...


Citizen for me too....


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

As usual some great watches today









I'm wearing my newly traded for ex-RAF Seiko chrono (a quick pic) ...


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I had two arrivals this morning - being a "no one can see me because I'm working at home" day, I've been wearing both









RLT-17 on the left, (so frustrated at having missed one new, but my latest Ex-JoT looks like its rarely seen any wrist time and is a stunner), and PRS-6 on the right.

And vice versa from time to time









No pics yet I'm afraid.

Two great deals done on Forum, thanks JoT and David. Top fellas both.

Rich.


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Citizen for me today as well.....


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

My one today Broadarrow on a Hirsch Carbon.

Martin


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This rather large Accutron for the past week.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done for finding a large one Ian, Ive not found one a decent size yet









How big is it?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Well done for finding a large one Ian, Ive not found one a decent size yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 40mm X $47mm.

Cheers!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

threean2 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Ive not been taking this off much since I gotÂ it and put it on the RLT Brown Flieger - Flags in background are to celebrate Australia Day... twas a good party!Â
> ...


Nokia 6230... quite an old one now I spose, last of the decent series 4 phones they did...


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Mal52 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Prospex 300m on its new H-E-A-V-Y bracelet
> ...


Yes I agree, that is a superb bracelet...tell us where it comes from pleeze!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

CHUNKY!!!


----------

